# is it possible to uninstall a .pkg??



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 5, 2002)

I have been using a Microsoft Intellimouse for a while (I love the scroll wheel) and I just recently found sofware for it so you can map functions to buttons.  I would like to try the software out but want as little software as possible running all the time.  If it turns out that this software doesn't do what I would want it to do I would like to uninstall it.  If it's a .pkg is this possible?

Upon opening the pkg I found a BOM that I would expect to contain what is going to be copied from the pkg to my system.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 5, 2002)

I think I may have just found the answer to my own question... I just found this in th Tenon Xtools documentation.

To uninstall the Xtools package (or any .pkg file for that matter), you can use the installer.sh script. As it currently stands, the Installer application that is supplied with the operating system does not have un-installation functionality. 

In order to uninstall a .pkg file, you will need to navigate to the /Library/Receipts directory on your system. You will see a list of the installed packages on your computer. You will also need to be root or use the sudo command in order to uninstall packages. To uninstall packages with installer.sh, invoke the script with the --delete flag, followed by the full path to the receipt file for the package located in /Library/Receipts. For example, to uninstall Xtools, you would do the following: 


sudo ./installer.sh --delete /Library/Receipts/Xtools.pkg

The installer.sh script will then ask you for permission to execute the delete scripts, in which you should enter a 'y'. During uninstallation you will see a list of deleted files being printed to the Terminal window.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 5, 2002)

edit:  Double post


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 5, 2002)

.


----------



## DMCrimson (Sep 6, 2002)

Or you simply could use either desinstaller or OSXPM (latter has also install functions...I used it to install something when Installer still said I need to update some system components, which were already up-to-date...)

OSXPM can be found in http://www.osxgnu.org/


----------

